# Vacum Attachments



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Someone had a link to some AGES ago for like £10. Thought it saved it in favourites, but unless its on laptop dunno where it is.

They were like tiny attachments for the odd time you clean the car and cant get to the all the bits under the seats etc.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it was Lidl or Audi.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hark said:


> Someone had a link to some AGES ago for like £10. Thought it saved it in favourites, but unless its on laptop dunno where it is.
> 
> They were like tiny attachments for the odd time you clean the car and cant get to the all the bits under the seats etc.


Hi Hark it was me.  
There even cheaper now and FREE DELIVERY

Here you go:

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/aca ... __564.html


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you buy any? Will add it to the birthday list for relatives lol


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yup i got a set and i think Yellow-TT did aswell
They are a really good company with a fast turnaround, Once you start looking around their site i guarantee you'll find loads on there you want 

Sorry for spending all your money

Charles


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"I'm a teacher..."

But I can't FECKING spell vacUUm... :roll: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I bought a set a while back too, very good value :wink:


----------

